# [Alsa-MPlayer] - No puedo capturar audio - [SOLUCIONADO]

## lautarus

Hola a todos, este es el mensaje que sale de mplayer cuando intento ver tv ...

```

laut@tux ~ $ mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:input=1:device=/dev/video1:width=640:height=480:alsa:immediatemode=0:adevice=0,0

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo tv://.

Detectado formato de archivo TV.

Driver seleccionado: v4l2

 nombre: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 autor: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comentario: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (Kozumi KTV-01C)

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: MONO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = NTSC; 1 = NTSC-M; 2 = NTSC-M-JP; 3 = NTSC-M-KR; 4 = PAL; 5 = PAL-BG; 6 = PAL-H; 7 = PAL-I; 8 = PAL-DK; 9 = PAL-M; 10 = PAL-N; 11 = PAL-Nc; 12 = PAL-60; 13 = SECAM; 14 = SECAM-B; 15 = SECAM-G; 16 = SECAM-H; 17 = SECAM-DK; 18 = SECAM-L; 19 = SECAM-Lc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 1

 Current format: YVU420

v4l2: current audio mode is : MONO

ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 1,0

Error tratando de abrir el sonido: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 1,0

Error tratando de abrir el sonido: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 1,0

Error tratando de abrir el sonido: No such file or directory

v4l2: 0 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)
```

Cabe aclarar que compile alsa dentro del nucleo e instale o emergi alsa-utils. (Ya lei las faq de ALSA en Gentoo)

Puedo usar mplayer en consola y reproducir musica, no hay problemas con eso, aparentemente alsa esta bien configurado, se escucha bien aunque a un bajo volumen.

Tambien de la misma manera puedo ver videos o peliculas, no tengo drama con eso.

Al kernel lo compile yo, y las USE  que tengo en make.conf son las siguientes

```
USE="X acpi dvd cdr alsa -cups -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 mmx sse sse2 sdl v4l v4l2"

```

Si alguien tiene alguna idea por favor necesito una ayuda. Gracias de antemano ....

#cat /proc/asound/devices:

```
cat /proc/asound/devices 

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 17: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 25: [ 0- 1]: digital audio capture

 32: [ 1]   : control

 33:        : timer

 56: [ 1- 0]: digital audio capture

```

```

laut # cat /proc/asound/pcm 

00-00: ALC662 Analog : ALC662 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

00-01: ALC662 Digital : ALC662 Digital : playback 1 : capture 1

01-00: SAA7134 PCM : SAA7134 PCM : capture 1

```

No se que mas hace es necesario como dato, nose me ocurre mas nada, si recuerdo algo lo edito y agrego.

(agregado: el problema es como se ve arriba con una sintonizadora Kozumi, correctamente detectada como 151 por el kernel)

(tambien tengo otra, una pinnacla 110i pero todavia no la probe)

(agregado)

```

tux laut # cat /etc/modprobe.d/bttv 

alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv pll=1 card=151 radio=1 tuner=37 remote=0 bttv_verbose=1 gbuffers=4

```

Saludos... !Last edited by lautarus on Thu Nov 12, 2009 6:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

```
mencoder tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=640:height=480:chanlist=us-cable:\

channel=57:normid=11:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw.0:amode=1:audiorate=32000 \

-ffourcc DIVX -fps 25 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:vbitrate=1000 -oac \

mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64 -vf pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -endpos 1:15:00 -o "/home/pelo/RIPS/history1"_`date +%d%m%H%M`.mpg\

 -quiet
```

yo uso eso para capturar tv...

el audio entra por line in. tambien se puede hacer mediante la capturadora, pero me da problemas con retrasos...

----------

## lautarus

Gracias pelelademadera, probando este nuevo comando, ahi veo que pones otras opciones para alsa, eso esta diferente a lo mio, ya lo pruebo y respondo!

Bien encontre el problema, no esta cargado el modulo snd-bt87x

voy a probar insertandolo en /etc/modprobe.d/bttv como hice con todas las demas opciones, gracias pele voy a intentar ahora a ver que sucede. Saludos!

----------

## lautarus

Ahora estoy usando este comando y funciona, se ven las imagenes (cosa que antes no sucedia), pero sigo sin sonido, aclaro que probe las 2 tarjetas Kozumi & Pinnacle 110i en Ubuntu y funcionan con sonido. (pero no quiero usar esa distro, por varios motivos que no vienen al caso)

```

mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=640:height=480:chanlist=us-cable:channel=15:normid=11:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw=0.0:amode=0:audiorate=32000 (-ao pulse) -v

```

Lo unico malo de mplayer es que me devuelve un 

"Audio: Sin sonido"

Instale puelseaudio en un intento desesperado, pero no funciono con esa opcion tampoco. Estoy usando fluxbox y nada mas, no quiero entra en el tema de emerge gnome, es demasiado pesado y tarda horas y horas, no me gusta y prefiero volver a las fuentes, fluxbox, algo bien sencillo.

si hay alguna idea, tirenmela por la cabeza, ya no se que hacer.

El hw=0.0 esta ok es el dispositivo REaltek analogico de entrada, tengo la Kozumi conectada mediante un cable a la placa de sonido de la motherboard, como corresponde.

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

```
mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=640:height=480:chanlist=us-cable:channel=15:normid=11:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw=0.1:amode=0:audiorate=32000
```

asi me anda perfecto a mi. con audio por line in.

chequea el hw=0.* en mi caso 0.1 es line in, que es por donde entra el audio.

asi deberia andarte al menos con la kozumi, tengo una kozumi y una kworld, con las 2 funciona correctamente

----------

## lautarus

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer tv:// -tv device=/dev/video0:driver=v4l2:input=0:width=640:height=480:chanlist=us-cable:channel=15:normid=11:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw=0.1:amode=0:audiorate=32000
> ```
> ...

 

Sigue sin funcionarme, sera algo de la compilacion del kernel? No se que otra cosa podria ser, Gracias por responder!

----------

## pelelademadera

por casualidad no sera el volumen del line in no?

chequealo desde alsamixer o desde el control de volumen q uses

----------

## lautarus

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> por casualidad no sera el volumen del line in no?
> 
> chequealo desde alsamixer o desde el control de volumen q uses

 

No, no es eso, ya lo aumenté desde alsamixer. :(

----------

## lautarus

http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/29641/

Al parecer es un bug del kernel 2.6.30, segun estuve leyendo en san Google...

El hombre dice ahi que hizo un patch pero no funciona muy bien, segun mi pobre ingles, asi que me voy a bajar el 2.6.29 y compilarlo.

Esta bien esto o hay otra forma mas elegante de compilar el kernel? Estara en los repositorios el 2.6.29?, ahora me fijo, luego les cuento como me fue para alguno que tenga ese problema. (hay varios por lo que veo, esta lleno de mensajes e ngoogle)

Saludos

pd: ya compile el kernel mas nuevo , el 2.6.31.5 estable, pero ahora tengo problemas nuevos voy a seguir investigando.

Otra pregunta que se me ocurrio recien es: necesito alguna configuracion especial para tener 2 tarjetas sintonizadoras conectadas? Gracias por responder si alguien sabe.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso

2.6.31-git11

con 2 sintonizadoras, y no tengo dramas...

uso una para ripear y una para ver la tv. una es video0 yl aotra video1. lo q si estoy obligado a capturar con la que el audio va al line in, porque la del microfono no me captura audio.

seguro q es problema del script. pero no me puse a jugar con eso...

----------

## lautarus

Usando este comando:

```

mplayer tv://5 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:input=0:norm=pal-nc:chanlist=us-cable:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw.0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:volume=100:immediatemode=0: -vf  pp=lb,pp=ac,hqdn3d, -sws 9

```

Tengo video, pero no audio, aunque lo extraño es que mplayer y alsa me dicen que sí lo tengo... (??)

La salida al final de ALSA es:

```

AO: [alsa] 48000 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

v4l2: 1963 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped, 0.5% 1 0

```

Espero que este bien lo que puse porque estoy usando xterm y no se como copiar texto, (lo selecciono con el mouse pero no puedo pegarlo...) ejem.

Bueno, parece que hay avances, agrego tambien que tenia antes conectado el cable interno, desde la placa Kozumi hasta la entrada de sonido interna de la motherboard. Ok.

Se me ocurrió reemplazarlo por el cable que viene con la placa, que es externo, y lo conecto desde la salida de la placa sintonizadora hacia la entrada de audio externa, atras del gabinete.

Esto a mi me parece un progreso, espero que sea así, parece ser que estoy cerca de solucionarlo (cruzo los dedos>).

Saludos y muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda pelelademadera. Eternamente agradecido, cada vez que pruebo Gentoo me abre la cabeza  :Wink:  es experiencia personal nada mas...

----

Edito: recien se me ocurrió instalar al tvtime, y vaya sorpresa se ve y se escucha el sonido, o sea que la cuestion no es ni kernel ni de alsa, si no de mplayer, quiza mal emergido, voy a revisar bien la documentacion para volver a instalarlo.Pido disculpas por mi igno0rancia, tendria que haberlo hecho antes pero soy nuevo en esto de sintonizadoras + linux... 

----

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo que hayas seleccionado con el mouse se pega luego haciendo click en el botón del medio del mouse (el de la ruedita) o en los dos botones laterales a la vez.

De tu problema puntual, ni idea  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## lautarus

Gracias don Pereyra y pele, agradezco su amable atencion durante estos dias, tambien como a otros foristas.

He tomado la decision de quedarme con mi Debian 5 original (nunca lo abandono) y seguir con el hasta que pueda cambiar la pc o dominar Gentoo, lo necesito urgente ya que es por cuestiones laborales.

Igualmente nunca jamás me arrepiento de instalar y probar Gentoo, ya se me hizo costumbre desde el año pasado creo, me maravillan la velocidad y el poco consumo de recursos del sistema, asi como la "maniobrabillida" que tiene para decidir que emerger y que no...

Bien, saludos a todos y nos vemos dentro de unos meses.

(Igualmente yo entro siempre aunque no escriba ningun mensaje, se encuentra buena documentación...)

 SALUDOS a tod@s !!!

---------------------------------

editado:

Salida (recortada) de captura con Pinnacle 110i:

```

$ mplayer tv://7 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:norm=pal-nc:chanlist=us-\ cable:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw.1:amode=1:audiorate=32000:volume=100:immediatemode=0 -vf\

 pp=lb,pp=ac,hqdn3d -sws 9 -ao alsa

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo tv://channel

Selected device: Pinnacle PCTV 40i/50i/110i (saa

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

==========================================================================

VO: [xv] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12 

Video codec seleccionado: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de audio: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder.

AUDIO: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1024.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 128000->128000)

Audio codec seleccionado: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

A:  11.2 V:  11.2 A-V:  0.000 ct:  0.251 266/266  0% 19%  0.4% 1 0 

A:  12.2 V:  12.2 A-V: -0.000 ct:  0.251 291/291  0% 19%  0.4% 1 0 

v4l2: 718 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped.0.5% 1 0 

Saliendo... (Salida.)

```

Decidi darle una oportunida mas al Gentoo Linux, y , investigando, encontre este programa "mercurial", sacado de http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers , me desinstaló los módulos viejos e instaló unos nuevos que compiló el programa, ahora puedo usar ALSA con mplayer...  :Wink: =

Salida con la placa Kozumi (la problematica)

```

$mplayer tv://7 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video1:norm=pal-nc:chanlist=us-\

cable:buffersize=64:alsa:adevice=hw.0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:vol\

ume=100:immediatemode=0 -vf pp=lb,pp=ac,hqdn3d -sws 9 -ao alsa

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo tv://7.

Driver seleccionado: v4l2

 nombre: Video 4 Linux 2 input

Selected device: BT878 video (Kozumi KTV-01C)

 Tuner rxs: MONO

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de video: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video.

VO: [xv] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12 

Video codec seleccionado: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de audio: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder.

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1411.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 176400->176400)

Audio codec seleccionado: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

A:  92.0 V:  92.0 A-V:  0.000 ct:  0.093 2289/2289  0% 19%  0.6% 1 0 

v4l2: 2296 frames successfully processed, 0 frames dropped. 0.6% 1 0 

Saliendo... (Salida.)

```

Ahora, lo que toque en el mplayer.conf fue unicaamente la opción de sonido, "-ao alsa"

y ahora sale correctamente con salida a ALSA como "debe" ser... Se me ocurrió recién pispeando entre

los archivos de configuracion del mplayer.

:contento:

Agrego emerge --info (obligado) me olvidé desde un comienzo

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-01 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-01-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Nov 2009 01:25:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode v4l v4l2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Y package.use:

```

net-p2p/amule gtk

x11-wm/fluxbox -gnome -kde

media-video/mplayer -win32codecs vidix debug dga doc dvdnav jack cdparanoia encode faac iconv mp3 oss rar

xvideo_cards_nvidia vorbis xscreensaver xv xvid

sys-devel/gcc -gtk

```

Si hay algun error me gustaria que alguien me lo marcara, (de todo tipo)

Saludos de nuevo y gracias de nuevo...  :Wink: =  :Wink: =

----------

